# MK677 Bloat: Is It Just a Result of Eating?



## Derek Wilson (Jun 25, 2018)

Bloating or edema means water retention; this is one of the main complaints by MK 677 users. Is this water retention due to the product itself, or because of the increased appetite that is also an effect of MK 677? Since the increase in appetite and water retention are major side effects of this product, one definitely affects the other. But water retention is the cause of bloating particularly in the lower extremities.


According to most experienced users, MK 677 can cause edema during the first 2 weeks of usage. Let the body adjust with the compound and the water retention will just subside. After this duration, water retention will not be exist anymore. You must drink plenty of water throughout the day to reduce water retention. Minimizing your sodium intake can also help.

This product also does not have an effect on the natural growth hormone production. Do your own research. This is the best advice that I can give before cycling with MK 677. Remember that this is one of the powerful substances used in bodybuilding. It is best if you are familiar about the basic information of the product to make sure that this is the right health supplement for you.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jul 1, 2018)

But before you get discouraged about these side effects, you should also know that MK 677 is very popular because of its amazing benefits. Its ability to improve a person?s physique is one of the main reasons why MK 677  should be given a chance to prove its worth. Let?s go ahead and see why MK 677 is worth trying. Thanks!


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Aug 22, 2018)

MK 677 Jacks GH quite nicely and high GH causes sodium retention. Keto diet or a CKD takes care of sodium retention.


----------



## Xxplosive (Jan 30, 2019)

Tried it once and bloated me like a mofo... But also gained size/strength VERY quickly.

The appetite increase right after dosing is unfucking real.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Feb 3, 2019)

seabiscuit hogg said:


> MK 677 Jacks GH quite nicely and high GH causes sodium retention. Keto diet or a CKD takes care of sodium retention.


Exactly!


----------



## Derek Wilson (Feb 3, 2019)

Xxplosive said:


> Tried it once and bloated me like a mofo... But also gained size/strength VERY quickly.
> 
> The appetite increase right after dosing is unfucking real.



I see......


----------

